

Transform News: Apply to be a 2012/13 Knight-Mozilla Fellow - tysone
http://mozillaopennews.org/fellowships/apply.html

======
dsinker
Eight newsrooms around the world will be hosting Knight-Mozilla Fellows in
2012/13. Fellows work in the open, creating innovative open-source projects to
help transform journalism. We're looking for talented developers and
technologists who are looking for an opportunity to spend 10 months at some of
the best news organizations in the world making awesome new things.

